# My DIY renovation...



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm new here, but not to DIY. I bought a second home back in Oct 2012, and have been working on it ever since. This home is 250 miles from my primary residence/place of work in Las Vegas. I do all the installs myself. Most of the decisions have been made on the fly. Very little was ever commited to paper. For those that have taken on these projects, you know where I'm coming from, and I applaud you. I'm almost done with the first floor.

The upper floor has been the main focus so far. The basement was livable(so was the first floor, but I wanted to change it). Approx sq ft is 3900, which includes both levels. 7 bd rm, 3 bath, 2 full kitchens, 2 laundry rooms.

It all starts with demo. Well, actually, new garage door openers were first. Easy access is important. Upstairs kitchen hauled off, knocked out a few interior walls, and pulled out all the flooring.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Although I would try to work on each individual task(framing/MEP/dwall/paint/trim,etc) concurrently through all rooms, I guess I'll break this down by room, so its easier to organize.

Daughters bedroom. I decided to turn two of the smaller upstairs bedrooms into one, for my daughter. New space would be approx 270 sq/ft. Closed in a door, removed 2 existing closets, and cut a pass through in between the rooms. I'm an electrician by trade, so electrical work was straightened out as I went. A little mud, tape, and texture makes it ready for paint.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

My daughter is a young teen, so I kept the paint clean in her room. Simple white with a black accent wall, and trim. Accented the plugs/switches tuxedo style, just for something different.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Had black carpet installed, and built her a closet finished off with mirrored wardrobe doors. Hung a TV in the corner of her sleeping side. Some metal wall art, and my part was done. She loves her room.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Living room. Not the biggest room to start with, but has a great view to the east.

Before...


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

I didn't like the railing, or pass through to the dining room. More framing, electrical, drywall and paint.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Wanted the big window wall to be then focus of the room. Added a bunch of simple trim to frame it all out. Laid some new carpet, installed a 60" fan, and hung a 70" TV on the wall. One day we'll actually have furniture in there too. I dont have time for TV anyway. The girls watch TV downstairs. LOL


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

The kitchen. Needed a major makeover. 

Before..


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Gutted it, and started from almost scratch. Moved a door to the master bedroom over 3', for more cabinet/counter space. Removed the "island". Added FG insulation for sound. Added dedicated circuits for all major appliances, and then some. Rock, tape, texture, and paint.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

The downstairs kitchen had some off then shelf hickory cabinets that we really liked. I laid these out on paper. Got them together, and it started to look like something.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Measured out tops for my friends here in Vegas. They cut them, and I placed them over subtops, with a little help from a couple local kids. I'm glad I was on the tape when I measured. It was nerve wracking transporting the tops, knowing I measured these tops, and installing them. This isn't something I've ever done. Plumbed the sink, new disposer, hung a new micro/convection oven.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Next was flooring, and back splash. Nothing fancy here either, but at least its new. Decided on an 18x18 porcelain set with a 50% running bond pattern. Mosaics laid in transition to foyer. Re-enforced subfloor, thinset, backer, thinset, tile, grout. I did use mastic for the back splash. It will probably get changed out someday soon. Thats as straight as I could get it at the time. Let it all set, and place/plumb the gas range, DW, and fridge. Trim out electrical.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Kitchen is functional, but still have odds and ends. My wife, and daughter moved upstairs. Undercounter/overcabinet LEDs, other fixtures, window ledge, and finish trim for cabinets. To this day, I still have toe kick to install.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

It took me about a year of weekends to get to this point. There was also a foyer and hallway that I tiled out, more lighting, built a hall closet, painted a stairwell, paint/trim/new fixtures in master bedroom, and finished off another small bedroom.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

So at this point(around fall 2013), I think I see the light at the end of the tunnel. I'm pretty tired from my regular job, all this work, and commuting every weekend. My family is kinda sick of all the mess. Finances are crazy. Figure a little bathroom work, and I'm done. I had NO idea what I was in for. I've spent from then until now working in those 3 bathrooms. I'll continue with that a little later.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

So I started off in the master bath.. 

Had a shower/tub combo, garden tub, toilet, and lav. Pretty standard, and about 100 sq ft. 

Before.. Nothing much. Terrible pics.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

We decided to ditch the existing shower/tub, and garden tub, and I'd build a large walk in shower. We have never been fond of bathtubs. Gut the room. Decide on a basic layout. Move the toilet flange over a few inches, and start framing. Shower is to be a little over 4' x 6', including a bench. Main head, rain head, and (4) body sprays. I installed the rough plumbing, and used some temporary heads to flow test. The 1/2" pressure balance valve, and supply lines wouldn't cut it.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Since I knew 3/4" supply lines were under the floor, it wasn't a big deal to tap them, and bring them in the wet wall. Then I put in a new 3/4" thermostatic valve, ball valve shut offs, and (3) 3/4" volume controls for zone control. Did more flow testing. This worked.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Finished off framing, rough plumbing, set blocking, and built the preslope for the floor. I'd decided on the old PVC liner, with liquid on the walls approach. I'd never done this before, so I went with what seemed the most DIY friendly techniques. Liner installed over preslope, folded/tucked in corners, dam corners at curb(yes, even on the outside), flood tested for 3 days. Good to go.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Next was set the drain top, and mix/install the top mudbed. I was deathly afraid of leaks, and did more flood testing. Once with a plug to prove weep holes were clear, and another with a test ball down low to prove no leaks. Then I was ready to board. I framed out (4) sets of upper/lower niches in the walls. Little did I know how much work they would be throughout the build.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It's looking great! You're getting a lot done, especially considering you're only working weekends on it.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Once the boarding was complete, seams were taped and mudded with thin set, then I got into the Redgard to waterproof. I didn't rush this step, and gave it plenty of time to dry between coats, over the course of 3 weekends. Wet film was hard to gauge properly, so I relied more on recommended coverage/gal. I was most concerned about the niches, and embedded some tape in the corners. Time will tell if that was the right move, or not.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Once I was confident in the Redgard application, I moved out of the wet area to prep the rest of the walls. Electrical rough had been done. New exhaust fan, lights, power for future. Time to patch and close it all up. Spray texture. A little knockdown on the ceiling.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm tired after reading and looking. That is a major overhaul!


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Set the majority of the shower floor, just cause. Then I set the cabinets. I just used a kitchen sink base, and drawer base that matched the kitchen cabinets. I prepped the dry area floor for tile. Thin set, CBU. I roughed in for floor heat, so the heat wire went down, and then a pour of SLC.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

I finished off the shower floor tile and grout, added some more Redgard in what I felt were important areas. Test the heat cable one last time, and set the dry area floor tile. AVOID SETTING FLOOR TILE BEFORE WALL TILE! It's really a pain to work over a finished surface. Still haven't decided on wall tile yet. YOU SHOULD PICK YOUR WALL TILE BEFORE FRAMING! Went with 18x18 honed filled walnut travertine, and travertine slab counter and bench tops. I measured all these myself, had my buddy fab them, and i transported them up likenthenkitxhen cointertop granite. Those are long 250 mile trips. I'd never worked with stone, but my confidence is getting pretty high. I'm an idiot.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

So now I have all this stone, and a 15 year old 7" MK wet saw that I've somehow been able to cut all the 18" porcelein floor tile with. They'd only hang off the back of the table 6" or so. Once I guide them in enough, they drop right down. Amazing what you can learn to deal with. That little saw has served me very well for my home projects. Time for a new toy. DeWalt D24000, w/ stand. Why? Because now I'm not just installing stone on the walls for the first time, but I want to mitre and bevel it too. Like I said, I'm an idiot. Set it up in the driveway of my Vegas house just to look at it. Man, that's a nice saw. Break it down, load it back up, and drag some mortar with me. Set it up at the UT house, and my MK never looked the same.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Now I gotta do something with it. I started out with all that 18x18 travertine. It seemed to large for.the room, so I cut almost all of it in half. I wanted a horizontal, rectangular, running bond pattern on the walls. Start cutting, and goofing off to see what the saw/I might be able to do. Travertine is soft. Really soft, for stone.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Cool stuff, now I have to get to work. Finished framing off the coutertop area, and set those tops in place. They fit perfect. I was glad to get them on, and out of the living room. Started tiling in the toilet alcove area. Went with the running bond pattern, and added a detail with a 4 1/2" high chamfered piece around at chair rail height. That turned into lots of cutting.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

I tiled that dry area first in an effort to get used to new material, and mortar where installation techniques were a little more forgiving. Getting mortar consistency, and more importantly coverage, isn't always easy. Time to get into the wet area. Really liking the look of the stone so far, I decide(remember, I'm an idiot) that I want to tile the shower ceiling too. Its painted, can lights are in, and the drop is installed for the rain head. The travertine is heavy, and I'm worried the ceiling drywall won't hold it. I make a frame in the garage(layout to avoid all the junk I already put in the ceiling), and wiggle it into the hole. Pop some holes in the ceiling drywall to let any vapor escape, screw it off to the walls and bottom of truss', drop the can light housings down, board it, tape and mud the seams/corners, Redgard the thing just cause, and its ready to go. How simple. Sheesh...


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Let me try and figure out a good layout for the walls. Too bad I didn't have my tile when I framed. Would have made things a whole lot easier. I think the niche backs should be installed first. I plan to use the same 3/4" glass mosaic that I used in the kitchen. I have (8) holes to set these in. To save time, I measured the holes, took some 1/4" Hardi backer to the Vegas house with my 7" MK, and mortared and set the mosaics on the backer to make little niche back modules. Sandwiching the module between a couple of pieces of the stone tile ensured they were flat as they dried. Saved me a ton of time, kept me from fiddling around in those holes, and probably ended up with a better finished product doing it that way. Set a laser, and mortared in all 8 modules in less than an hour.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Now I'm ready for wet area walls. Insane amounts of plastic doohickeys, and thingamajobbers in an effort to keep it all straight, and flat. I really do want it to look good.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

And for the most part, I couldn't be happier. On the back wall, over the bench, I left a 30"w x 36"h area open for a design element. Couldn't figure out what I wanted there, so I left it open, and tiled that ceiling.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Then the design element idea hit me. Since I'm trying to mitre and bevel rhisnstone, why don't I try to incorporate some sort of optical illusion into this space. Sure, why not. I cut a center piece from a unique tile, set mosics(premounted on backer like the niches), then cut pieces of decreasing size and increasing darkness to flank the center. I tried to make the side tiles appear almost like a round surface with the color, and tightening the grout joints as they move from the middle. You judge if I pulled it off. Sometimes I look at it and laugh.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Then its set the bench, finish the ceiling, wrap the jambs, grind some tile for the threshold, and run this tile around the rest of the room.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Tile is complete. I planned on regular cement grout, and chose to use an enhancing sealer on the stone. They don't always go together. I tested the product on scraps to determine how many coats I wanted. 2 gave me an acceptable appearance. DuPont Bulletproof Pro. Strange liquid. It has no surface tension, and falls down the walls. Good stuff, once you learn what to expect from it. Wish I hadn't done that floor yet. LOL


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Stone was sealed, time to grout, and caulk. Color matched silicone in the wet area changes of plane, acrylic latex in the dry. Gave it a week to cure, and trimmed the shower. Flow test. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Next was paint. The red from the waterproofing looked good with the stone. I picked a color a bit richer, and brushed and rolled. I hung the vanity lights. Then I moved onto the sink. Picked a vessel with waterfall faucet. The travertine counters were soft enough to use a regular bimetal holesaw to make the holes. I don't think it even dulled them a bit. Bought a plain mirror, trimmed it with fillers that matched the cabinets.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Last big thing was the frameless shower door. I gave my glass guys a tile layout of the jambs, so the hinges wouldn't straddle any grout lines(now I'm starting to get picky. LOL). Of course I had to finish off the shower LEDs, and built another shelf for storage under the counter end. Then my part is done. 

This bathroom took me a little over 6 months to complete, working just on the weekends. I didn't start out to build something like this. I gave it everything I had, and learned A LOT along the way. We are extremely happy with how its turned out. We love it! I think I took a half a day off before the next project. I'll post about that later.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

gma2rjc said:


> It's looking great! You're getting a lot done, especially considering you're only working weekends on it.





TheEplumber said:


> I'm tired after reading and looking. That is a major overhaul!



Thanks, guys. :thumbsup: 

It's turned into more than I thought it would. Crazy amount of work, even during the week when I'm not there actually building it. My family has been great through the process, and I'm happy to give them a home we're proud of.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Great looking:thumbsup:. Looking forward to your next project. dorf dude...


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Everything looks great! Impressive work. 

Which tile leveling clips did you use and how much did they cost if you don't mind me asking? I've seen some of those that can be pretty pricey.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Those are LASH, by QEP. The yellow wedges can be reused a number of times before they don't bite. About $10/bag. I have bought 3 bags, and have more than 3/4 which can be reused. The sacrificial clips that are installed behind the tile are about a dime a piece. I lost track of how many of those I've purchased. I'm undecided on the efficiency of that particular leveling system. It can be fiddly to work with, and chip the edges of soft material if you're not careful. They are strong, and great for large porcelein. I'll show an example of that when I post my daughters bathroom remodel. 

I also have the TLS system. I find the clips too weak to be effective. Too many break prematurely.

Thanks for the compliment. It's appreciated.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, fantastic job Sparky, beautiful!


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you, Jim. :thumbsup:

I hadn't really reflected on how much I've done to this house, until I started this thread. It all starts out so easy.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

So, at this point the girls have moved upstairs, and I can put a floor in the bathroom downstairs. When we bought the house this basement bathroom floor was carpeted. It was immediately removed. For a year+ the girls put up with mats on concrete.

Floor was in good shape. Had a crack, which didn't have any vertical displacement. A cup wheel got the pad adhesive residue up, and I ground down a couple of high spots.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

I planned on floor heat for this bathroom also. Since its SOG, and on an outside basement wall, I wanted to try and install a thermal break on the slab. I know the following isn't an approved method of install, but went with my plan after some careful consideration.

After the floor was cleaned up, I set out to lay a 5mm layer of EasyMat. It wouldn't be as effective as foam under the slab, but I figured it had to be worth something. Anything to help keep the heat from the floor in the room, instead of being absorbed by the slab.

This was a peel and stick product, packaged in rolls. I cut to fit the majority of material before peeling the backing. I filled the crack, and cleaned the slab with vacuum and sponge. Then I applied the primer to the slab as directed. The backing comes off, and I used a piece of ABS as a roller to get it pressed down. Standing on the pipe, rolling around the room, got it surprisingly tight. Filled in all the small spots, and used scraps around the perimeter for a soft joint. Small dams were made as needed. A hot glue gun worked excellently to hold the small pieces in place.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

With a good level of confidence in how the mat was adhered, I proceeded with the heat wire install. Once again, hot glue worked great to hold the wire to the mat. I didn't expect this to be an arts and crafts project. LOL. Tacking the ends, and dabs every 4" or so seemed adequate to secure the wire. A spray bottle set to mist worked great to accelerate the cooling of the glue. Floor temp sensor was placed at shower entrance. Thats my M.O. Just maybe, dragged out shower water will cool that immediate area enough to force the floor stat to increase output for a few minutes immediately after exiting the shower.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Next morning I woke up, and got everything ready for an SLC pour. This isn't a recommended product to use over the mat. 3 bags mixed and dropped in about 15 minutes, and it was all covered. Getting everything together, and prepared before mixing the first batch can really reduce your stress level. I used LevelQuik RS. RS stands for Rapid Setting. It starts lighting off in about 10 minutes. If you're working alone you won't have much time to coax the material(as it sometimes needs). Having everything at hand can be the difference between a good single pour, or waiting, and having to deal with a cold joint during a second.

After the pour, I closed the door, and let it cure over the week.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

The next weekend it felt solid. Really solid. Time for more tile. Pulled the dam at the door entrance, cut down the dam at the toilet flange, and nailed a tack strip for the hall carpet. Got the tile layout on the floor, started setting, and didn't encounter anything unexpected.  More of those little mosaics at the threshold. I'm getting my moneys worth out of those leftovers. I'll eventually continue the larger tile down the hallway.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Tile set up over the following week, and was ready for grout. I try to keep my joints clean while I work, by raking them with a spacer, and swiping with a toothbrush as I go. I always have a bucket for mortar, a bucket with cleaning water, and a bucket for trash within reach while I'm setting. It's amazing how little material it took to grout this floor. The bucket pictured is the only one I bought. It's still almost full.

I caulked around the perimeter of the room, installed small 1/4 round between most of the floor/wall joints, installed the floor heat stat, set a new toilet, and this one's done for now. This downstairs bathroom only gets used if we're watching movies, or by friends when they're staying here. 

I have a control area in this room to check the thermal break effectiveness of the mat. Temps should be low enough soon to see if theres a measurable difference. The corner cubby is unfinished, as it may have to be removed for some plumbing work I'll do this Spring(PRV and softener). My water main enters in that cubby. I left it bare slab.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Now its early Summer 14'. I bought a new storm door for upstairs, and it sat in the garage for over a year. Just not high enough on the priority list. Now that the girls were upstairs full time, it somehow became more important. Imagine that! :laughing:

I must say, this was worth every penny. Now that cooler temps have hit(highs in the 20's/30's°F), it's nice to have the main door open, and remain comfortable inside. Little things like this can really make a difference. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Took almost a full month off from major projects. It was nice to take a break. Did some ATV'ing with the family, visited Bryce Canyon, and watched my daughter ride in a parade. Good stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Now it's back to another bathroom. This is the second upstairs bathroom, and will be for my daughter. I had changed out the toilet early on, we had never used the shower(it turned into my bucket fill area), and my daughter liked spending time in the master bathroom once upstairs. This one was basically mine during construction. Basic 5 x 9 layout.

Before..


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Demo'ed the old tub/shower surround. Found a screw going into the tub edge from the bottom door track, and expected the worst. Luckily, no real damage underneath. 

Opened the walls to the studs. Found some large format tile on the cheap, and some linear mosaics that weren't so cheap. With some better insight gained from the last shower, I started scribbling on the walls for layout. I framed in (2) large niches for over the tub. My exterior walls are 2x6, and used 2 x 4 framing for the niches. That left me some space behind the niche backs.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Decided to put a jetted tub in this bathroom. Existing drain vent needed to be reworked. A Santee in the trap arm at 45° gave me the clearance I needed. No biggie. 

The new supply valve, and divertor I originally installed in the master bath now had a home. It wasn't enough for that 15 GPM car wash, but was perfect for this bathroom. The 3 way 4 port divertor will supply the tub spout, main head, and/or (2) body spray jets. Got all that roughed in, and set ledgers for the tub. 

Opened an existing wall on the side for rough electrical for the tub, lighting circuits, and a couple spares for the future.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Tub is 32" x 60", and holds 70 gal. Rough opening is approx 61 1/2", for some reason. That may have helped me get it in without removing the toilet and vanity from the room. Kept wrestling with it until it just kind of went into place. I checked it for level, attached the overflow and propped the end up enough to pack in a mortar bed from the front/side. I slowly lowered it, while my daughter guided the drain into the trap fitting, and pressed it down to the ledgers. Checked for level again across length, and width, and called it good for the night.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Next morning the tub felt rock solid. I made up the receptacle for the tub motor. I did my drain, and overflow tests. No leaks! All the time spent leveling is worth it. The jets move plenty of water. All looks great, so I cover it to protect it during the rest of the project.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

With the tub set, I can start addressing the alcove walls again.

Earlier I had taken a plane to flatten the back/wet walls. I shimmed the back wall past the tub lip with rips of 2x4 secured with adhesive, and drywall nails. These skinny nails didn't split the ripped lumber, and could easily be removed after the adhesive dried. I sistered the foot wall to make up the 1 1/2" difference between the width of the tub, and alcove framing. The bottom of the sisters were notched so the stud faces were flush with the tub lip, and plumbed during installation.

I pulled the paper from the insulation, and added rigid foam behind the niche backs. 

I added blocking to support the seams of the CBU. Vertical studs were added at the tub edges for future door support, and define the jog in the wall on the foot wall.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Now I'm ready for board. l continue to use Hardibacker because I know what to expect from it. You can count on it to be heavy, and really dusty when cutting it with power tools. :laughing:

It dropped in over the tub lip, and I left it about 1/4" above the tub deck. 

I screwed it off, then taped and mudded the seams with thinset.

Next morning I used 100% silicone to fill the gap between tub deck, and bottom of board.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

The next day, I'm able to get a primer coat of Redgard on the CBU, and start treating the niches. It takes time to brush out all those corners, and keep the coats thick enough. I lap it onto the window frame, and down to the tub deck. Roll the field, and let it dry. Repeat the next weekend. I use a smaller nap(1/2") on my roller than recommended, and apply more coats(sometimes 5 or 6). I'm in no hurry, check coverage with material used vs sq/ft, and try to be as diligent as possible to create a completely waterproof assembly. I have complete confidence in these installations. What else would I say?:laughing:


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

I decided on brushed nickel trim for the shower. Got all that delivered. Looked for a few days for the right fixtures for over the vanity. Ended up with wall sconces that I'll mount horizontally. Ordered some crazy LED lamps for them.

I've already cut in (2) can lights, and an exhaust fan/heater/light fixture in the ceiling. Switches, and receptacles have been roughed in. I picked up a couple of recessed medicine cabinets, and need to cut rough openings for them. With that, I can rough in for the vanity lights. A lot of this work was done while waiting for the alcove Redgard to dry. Haven't pulled the vanity, and toilet yet.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

With the alcove, and most of the rough work complete, I start adding more Redgard in areas I think are important. I install my brass nipples for the BSJs, and shower arm. I used mesh and seal my alcove plumbing penetrations. I apply a little more outside the tub area, and coat the vanity backsplash area. I had been floating/sanding that wall outside the wet wall for weeks to get rid of an existing 1/8" dip from a bowed stud in the wall. Big tiles need flat substrates.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

During the week, at my Vegas house, I layed out/cut up the mosaics for the niche backs. I mounted them to 1/4" Hardi with thinset(like I did in the master bath). I had 8 sq/ft of material. I had (2) 46 1/2" wide niches. Lower niche is 13" tall, middle niche is 9" tall. I know it'll be close. I had the tile before I framed, and tried to plan every move around it thereafter. 

It all worked out, and I was left with a good sized handful of scraps, and several full pieces. I'm cool with that! :thumbup:


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Transporting these was no fun. I didn't want them flexing, and losing their bond to the board. Had to slide them on a rip of plywood to move them around. They made the trip, and took 20 minutes to get mortared into the niche backs. :thumbsup:

Time for final layout on the walls. Hope I framed it right.  I set ledgers, and started on the back wall. I end up having no problem getting the window and niches to "sit" on grout lines. I worked a 1/3 running bond pattern onto the side walls, for asthetics. 

Tile is 3/8" thick, with unfinished edges. I decide to treat the exposed edges with 1/2" Rondec, in graphite color. This will be installed at the foot wall jog, top edges of side walls, and frame the niches. I bought the Schluter inside corners, to make those changes in direction. They're ridiculously expensive for what they are, and I'd just mitre them if I did it again.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Tiled the ceiling. Found it had a +1/8" dip. I couldn't see it until I was done and stood back to look. I pulled 6 of the 10 tiles, and re-set them. That was a whole days work.  Looked at it again in the morning, and was happy I did what I did. It's looking good to me. The 3/32" grout joints are staying tight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

With the top area done, time to cut around the tub. Kept the tile -1/8" above the deck. My measuring was better than I ever thought it could be. When I cut the leg piece(11 3/4" x 22 1/2" boomarang) for the wet wall, I moved it to the foot wall just to see how it fit. It was almost perfect! I couldn't believe it. :laughing:


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

With the big tile all set in the alcove, I lay the CBU on the floor. Thinset, CBU, screw, tape, mud, and caulk the perimeter, and where it meets the tub. I have more Redgard, so I burn some more up to protect the splash out/spray areas adjacent to the alcove. I run it down to the floor wall joint.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Now I decide to texture. Everything's cool so far, so I mask, and break out my little Homex w/1 gal hopper. I've had it for almost 2 decades. All it wants is to be cleaned after its used. Mud, water, and 45 psi of air for a light orange peel works for me. I try to do my best with what I have.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

The plan was always to wrap the tile around the room, up to about 44". For the dry area I plan on changing the orientation of the tile from long side vertical, to horizontal. To do this I need to rip 3/64's of an inch off of the long sides, so the grout joints in the horizontal field meet well with those in the vertical. Me, and my bright ideas. Remember, I'm an idiot. LOL Very careful cuts of two tiles butted together, and the saw did its job. It just shaved this porcelein.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Being the electrician that I am, I made sure to put my boxes wherever it would make cuts the hardest. As I finished the walls, the tile sailed right under the rough openings for the medicine cabinets.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

With the dry area walls done, except for the bottom row, its time for the floor. Yep, I Redgarded the whole thing. Being on the upper floor of the house, what can it hurt? 

Floor layout is a 1/3 running bond, as were the walls. With the width of the room(post foot wall jog), I have 7/16" on each side with 5 full width tiles. It SHOULD be covered by the wall tiles when they're installed. I dry laid more than a few to check. It was too close to trust my tape measure. Off, and it's a big problem.

I checked the walls for straightness again, hoped for the best, and started setting them.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

I finished out the floor, and then finished out the bottom row of dry area tiles. The floor just made it under the walls, and the walls are left 1/16" above the floor. I couldn't have been happier with the outcome. This is what I wanted. :thumbup:


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

I threw some more masking down, and let my daughter pick a paint color. A very pale lavender was selected. I had a gallon made. With the first brush stroke on the wall, I knew it was wrong. I finished the walls, and strongly suggested white paint instead. For some reason the lavender made the gray tile look green! 

This bathroom is supposed to compliment my daughters bedroom(the B&W one). It got painted white. 

Pics with the purple color. Yuck. :no:


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Between coats of paint, I finished off the tops/sides/bottoms of the niches. It's fiddly work. The Rondec needs to be cut just right. I pitched the niche bottom framing to drain, but you still have to be dilligent about making sure the tile follows. Got all these pieces set. I use more painters tape tiling, than I do painting. :laughing:


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

All the tile is set! Time to grout! Fusion Pro, in #60 charcoal color. I love working with that grout.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

I gave the grout time to dry. I hung my sideways sconces over the vanity area. Then I worked on the medicine cabinets.

The walls the cabs are in are only 2x3 partitions. The cabs are 3 1/2" deep. If you look where the tile ran under, I left a gap in the Rondec trim at the rough openings. I ripped up some MDF, painted it black, and framed the openings. This closed the gap left because of the shallow wall, and added another detail to go with the overall theme. Win/Win. Kohler cabinets mirrored inside and out. Perfect for a 14 YO girl. 

Then I installed all the shower trim. 

The white walls look so much better!


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Next is caulking. Silicone in the wet area, acrylic latex+ in the dry. With silicone, I tape the joints off to keep them clean. I fill the tub before I caulk the tub/wall joint. I drain it after at least a day. This may slightly compress the caulk when the tub is emptied.

I bought a new one piece toilet. I didn't raise the flange this time, and used an extension instead. It's gasketed, has modular rings for different elevation requirements, screws right to your existing flange(even damaged flanges), and is code approved. Great product!


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Trim out the electrical. I did this tuxedo style like the bedroom. Individual control for everything. Yeah, I'm still an electrician. :laughing:


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

If you noticed little wires hanging in the niches, so were for custom LED lighting. I did some in the master shower. When I lit this one up, it blew me away. I think it's awesome.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

I set the vanity cabinet. Glad I took so much time getting the walls/tile flat and square. No trim, no caulk required. I installed a 5/8" subtop, and am waiting for the sink to be delivered. Then I'll have the top made. 

To soften the room, we chose a shower curtain. It really does give a whole different feel than another hard surface(glass). The towel bar is up, the paper holder is in, I hung a new door, and the mats are on the floor. The girls covered all my work!


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

I started demo on this one Aug 31, 2014. If I'm lucky I'll have it done by the end of this month. 5 months of weekends, with (3) 4 day weekends for the holidays, so far.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks really trick. I like it.

Where did you source the lights?


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks, WOW. :thumbsup:

I don't remember specifically where these were purchased. I have a lot of this stuff hanging around. Getting the appropriate equipment for the application is the most important part(like any other materials selection). I can get a supplier name if you're really in interested. 

When I finished this lighting project, I did a web search for similar installs. One of the hits brought me here, where another member had some questions. Glad I found you all. Us DIYers are really only understood by our peers. 

Hope you all don't mind if I hang my hat here? 

I know I'm a bit rough around the edges. By product of passionate character, I guess. :huh:


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

I haven't done an update in a while, as I've been swamped at work. 

Last month I started working in the upstairs laundry room. Demo trim, drywall repair, and fresh texture on walls. There is a water heater in a closet in this room, and it looked like the TPR had gone off recently. I dug a little deeper. 

A pressure gauge on an open nipple revealed somewhat of a problem. Yeah. 130 psi, with a peak of 140 overnight! I'm lucky I haven't blown lines off of anything. I'm thinking the TPR was going off after heating a full tank of cold water. Regardless, everything else was put on pause to get this under control.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Looking at the main coming in(1 1/4"). No PRV to be found. I'm used to urban water systems which are typically more controlled. Regardless, the main was in a great place to make some changes. It is in a little corner cubby, in the basement bathroom. Not.much to it.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Went shopping for brass, and fittings. Kinda looks like I went trick or treating, but no one gives this stuff away. LOL


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Now to put something together. Kept the PRV at 1", and installed 1" provisions for a soft water loop. Plenty of valves for service/isolation. Ended up looking like a custom Japanese exhaust system. Hey, it doesn't leak, and no problem with flow in the showers with pressure pulled down to a more reasonable 70psi. Wife has checked the TPR, and it doesn't look to have gone off since the weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Once that was done, I sat at the kitchen island and looked at the bare wall around the upstairs LR TV. Aside from something completely custom, I hadn't decided exactly how I wanted to finish it out. 

After 2 years, it finally hit me. Using more of the off the shelf cabinets like the kitchen/M Bath, I can build a semi custom entertainment center. Some quick measurements, and a stop on the way home to the Vegas house, and I have a full truck again. This is going to be a fun project. I'll trick it out as best I can. I'm really excited to start this project. :thumbsup: 

Wife says I better get the laundry room done first. Killjoy!!!! :laughing:

Finally ordered the top for my daughters bathroom. Found a spectacular piece of stone. That will hopefully be back from fab by this weekend. I'll set top/sink/faucet ASAP, so my daughter won't have to brush her teeth in the kitchen anymore. :huh:


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Picked up vanity top from my fab guys yesterday. No problems transporting, and it arrived in one piece. Didn't need any massaging. It's set, and sink is caulked, clipped in. While this dries, I'll replumb the water heater. The fun never ends! :laughing:


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

While the vanity top was setting, I cut in some isolation valves, and added an expansion tank to the upstairs water heater. Hopefully my water pressure problems are solved now.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

After I finished the water heater work, I went back to the vanity top. Cut the faucet hole, installed the pop up, plumbed the drain, installed the faucet, leave it all overnight to check for leaks, and this bathroom is done!!! Today was busy, but very productive. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Tomorrow I'm hoping to get the upstairs laundry room walls painted, and new cabinets hung. The quicker I get that done, I can start chopping up the cabinets I bought for the living room. :thumbup:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice update. Progress looks good.


----------



## stone4779 (Apr 9, 2015)

Really, really nice work! Inspired me to think differently about my renovation project! Very tasteful


----------



## Greg.Now (Feb 23, 2015)

You had me drooling with what you did for your bathroom. That lighting looks sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## Retroweld (Apr 16, 2015)

Looks great.


----------



## MJJ (Jun 13, 2008)

We have a home like this, and I had to chuckle because one of the very first mysteries was the Old Faithful TPV. Same problem, same solution. More anxiety because some of the very old galvanized pipe was so corroded it was already dribbling mid spans. And, don't you love pex?

For an electrician, you seem to like to tile everything. Sure you didn't miss your calling?


Now, I'm going to bed. Reading about your project made me tired. In the same time you did all that, I've only managed a reroof.


----------



## m3rdpwr (Apr 16, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## RuthP (Feb 3, 2008)

Vegas Sparky said:


> So at this point(around fall 2013), I think I see the light at the end of the tunnel. I'm pretty tired from my regular job, all this work, and commuting every weekend. My family is kinda sick of all the mess. Finances are crazy. Figure a little bathroom work, and I'm done. I had NO idea what I was in for. I've spent from then until now working in those 3 bathrooms. I'll continue with that a little later.


Would you talk a bit about the lighting in your kitchen. What have you done at ceiling level and how does the changing colors of lights work.

This is amazing beautiful work you have done.


----------

